# ED Facility Test for Potential Candidates



## Elayna (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a coding exam for a potential candidate for hire? They would be code primarily Emergency Department Cases for a facility?  I'm trying to save some time for having to create on myself. 

Thank you, 
Elayna Jones


----------



## Seariella (May 1, 2013)

There is one on the AHIMA website.  Cost around $99.00


----------



## smurf (May 2, 2013)

*ED Test*

Is this for a future job opening that has not been posted yet?  If so, I would be interested in actually taking this Emergency Dept. test.  I passed the CPC in Feb. 2013.


----------



## mcfolstad (May 2, 2013)

I would also like to apply for this position - I have been coding Emergensy room for 4 years now - both the facility side and the professional side.  Please contact me - m_folstad72@hotmail.com


----------



## crittersitter (May 5, 2013)

I currently code ED facility and Pro and would also be interested in learning more.


----------

